# These Wilko tanks?!



## Summers

Also these wilko tanks?! Seems like loads of ppl use them! How much are they? i might take a trip down to my local wilko 2mo to check them out.

I wont buy one jus yet i havent even got my 1st mantid! should be here on tuesday!  cant wait!

But its good to have options if i wish to expand!


----------



## Ian

Ahh! Wilko geo tanks, an absolute godsend. They are £4.99, and thick plastic, perfect for housing mantids. My local does several different sizes, which is even better for different species. They are really good to stack as well.


----------



## Summers

lol, damn it! Should of gone there b4 i bought my new one! oh well! Good to know!


----------



## upmybracket

nice


----------



## ABbuggin

Does anybody have pics? I would be interested  

Thanks,

AB


----------



## OGIGA

Yeah, I don't even know what a wilko tank is. Maybe it's a UK thing...


----------



## Jodokohajjio

I think the Wilko brand is a UK thing, but there are similar products in the states (and around the world I imagine). Here is a small image of one (courtesy of Ian in a previous thread that I started).

http://www.k9capers.com/shop/desc/Ferplast...tn_60021099.jpg

You should be able to find them just about anywhere. They all seem to be wider than they are tall, which may be kind of frustrating for large species. There are large sizes that would be suitable for most mantids.

This link is from PetCo's website for something similar in the states. As you can see, there are several sizes (Exo Terra's catalogue has even more listed than PetCo has available).

http://www.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?familyid=10669


----------



## OGIGA

Oooh those things! I'm afraid that it might be too big and my mantises won't be able to find their prey. Maybe I'll get them when my mantises grow into adulthood. That stuff is pretty cheap! And I live right next to a PetCo.


----------



## ABbuggin

I know what your talking about!!! Seen simalar one s everywhere.

AB


----------



## Peekaboo

We call them "Critter Keepers" in the states.


----------



## Jodokohajjio

> We call them "Critter Keepers" in the states.


Ah! I couldn't remember the name of the brand we carried at the pet store I work at occasionally. Thats exactly what they were!


----------



## timp

Yeah these things are really great, easy to access and clean out, I used to keep stick insects in them too


----------

